# New Remington Model 7 Predator



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

Just brought home a new Remington Model 7 Predator in 22-250 and have a Nitrex 4-16 scope that should be here in a few days to mount on it.Anyone have any experience with this rifle?I've had a model 700 but never a model 7.Any recommendations for coyote loads?I haven't reloaded in years but have all the equipment and am going to start again.Thanks.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

We've got a review on the site about this gun. It's with factory ammo but it speaks to the accuracy potential that it has.

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/04/29/remington-model-seven-predator-review/


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sharp looking rig. Let us know what the shooting is like. You can't go wrong with the 22-250, best coyote caliber, ever.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with JT You'll like the 22-250.


----------



## santoy6699 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just bought a Remington Model 7 Predator, in 22-250. I like the way it handles, it fits me better than a lot of guns I have had over the years. I took mine to the range and tried several different kinds of ammo and the winner was the Hornady Superperformance 50gr V-Max. The three shot group were all touching at a 100 yard bulls eye.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I love stories like this. Santoy where are you in CO?


----------



## foxer (Nov 24, 2010)

i was also contemplating this rifle and the Savage predator 10. the Remington is about $100 less.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Personal fit is a great equalizer, I've shot rifles that fit me and those that don't fit right for some reason or another...The ones that fit soot better.



foxer said:


> i was also contemplating this rifle and the Savage predator 10. the Remington is about $100 less.


For the $100 I'd take the Savage. Remington has been plagued with problems lately, and I've yet to hear of a Savage owner complaining about Customer Service. Providing the Savage feels good to you of course.


----------

